# Darwin in the Fiction Category at Barnes & Noble



## N. Eshelman (May 7, 2012)

This was funny. Today in Barnes and Noble I saw a display for $7.99 fiction and the main book being advertised was Origin of Species. Too great for words... here's a pic: 

View attachment 2850

If you would like to "share" the pic on Facebook, here's the link: 
Nathan Eshelman's Photos | Facebook

Have a great day.


----------



## mvdm (May 8, 2012)

Most excellent!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 8, 2012)

Interesting that they never include the full title on this book anymore.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 8, 2012)

Now it should only take them 2-3 million years to change the display. Evolution is very slow.


----------



## SRoper (May 8, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Interesting that they never include the full title on this book anymore.



You mean the omission of the word "on"?


----------



## Frosty (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Marrow Man (May 8, 2012)

SRoper said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that they never include the full title on this book anymore.
> ...



I think he's talking about the part about the "favoured races."


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 8, 2012)

Marrow Man said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...



Yes, the full title is "On the Origin of the Species or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life." Darwin originally conceived his theory as a means to explain why European races were superior to other races, at least in his opinion.


----------



## cajunhillbilly53 (May 8, 2012)

I remember years ago I found The Late Great Planet Earth in the SciFi section. I thought that was a good place for that book too.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 8, 2012)

Truth in advertising, at last.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (May 8, 2012)

Happy to see someone finally saw the book for what it really is. 

You sir or madam (whichever gender the manager of that branch is), I salute you!


----------



## Rufus (May 8, 2012)

Who here has read the Origins of Species?


----------



## Peairtach (May 8, 2012)

Me. 

It's a leap in the dark to all species being related and descending from a common ancestor based on observation of a degree of malleability and variation within species, starting with domestic breeding.

I'm sure it's very persuasive if you've ruled out the God of miracles. You'll only have ruled out the God of miracles if you've got extreme theological prejudice.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (May 8, 2012)

Rufus said:


> Who here has read the Origins of Species?


I have read it and I plan on reading the Descent Of Man this year.


----------



## caoclan (May 8, 2012)

Posted. Thank you!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 9, 2012)

Way Awesome capture!


----------



## Mathetes (May 9, 2012)

Joshua said:


> It belongs in a burnpile, and all other books which positively promote false religions under the guise of "free speech" or "fairness."



I don't think Christians have anything to fear from the free exchange of ideas, especially since we have the better argument(s). Granted, some well-meaning but less-knowledgeable brethren don't always use those arguments, but still.


Anyways, one interesting thing is that I've been reading Jonathan Wells' "Icons of Evolution". It's not really the best book against evolution (Wells might even say that it's only an argument against evolutionary textbooks) but the part that's interesting is that you can see people who really wanted for Darwin's theory to be true even in his own time, even when the evidence didn't line up. Then, as now, I think people were seeing it as an escape from religion rather than a good theory in its own right.


----------



## SRoper (May 9, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > SRoper said:
> ...



Actually the full title is _On the Origin of Species by Means of Natural Selection, or the Preservation of Favoured Races in the Struggle for Life_, but such a full title is usually found on the title page, not the cover. See for example this image of a first edition. I'd like to see primary sources for your claim, though, as I haven't really read Darwin.


----------



## Rufus (May 9, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Oh, I don't think the banning or burning should be due to fear, but obedience. Freedom is bound up in what God says is right



What happens when we start burning books that are, in actuality, truthful?


----------

